

Airbnb Open Sources Rendr, A Library For Running Backbone.js Apps - ca136
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/19/airbnb-open-sources-rendr-librar/

======
dave1010uk
Actual announcement: <http://nerds.airbnb.com/weve-open-sourced-rendr> & HN
thread: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5577034>

------
acjohnson55
As much as I don't really enjoy working in Javascript, I think this type of
thing may be the future of the presentation layer of web applications. The
alternative is better browser support for alternative runtimes to JS, but that
seems at lot less likely. But the ability to use the same front-end code
client-side and server-side is a huge selling point, particularly to the
extent that the boundary can be abstracted, so that application aspects can be
declaratively deployed. I love my Django for data layer and business logic,
but I'm far less married to it for presentation. I'm very intrigued.

